# Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. April 2016)

Hallo

 Kennt einer dieses Belly Boat ?

 Scheint neu auf dem Markt zu sein.

 hier ein paar Infos zum Belly 


 170kg Tragkraft
 Hohe Sitzposition über dem Wasser
 Hydrodynamische Form
 Robustes Cordura Nylongewebe
 Trageschlaufen
 Kleines Packmaß
 Tubes aus strapazierfähigen PVC/Polyurethan


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. April 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Scheint wohl eine große Begeisterung zu finden


----------



## AllroundAlex (13. April 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Ich musste es erstmal im Internet suchen, da ich es nicht kenne. Bin zwar kein Profi, was Bellys angeht, aber ich konnte schon das eine oder andere testen....

Auf den Bildern und der Beschreibung die ich finden konnte, macht es eigentlich einen ganz soliden Eindruck. Für einen Preis von 200€ würde ich sagen, dass es einen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhälltnis hat.

Aber die primäre Frage ist, wo du es einsetzen willst. Auf Seen und gelegentlich an der Küste sollte es passen. Dauerhaft an der Küste würde ich andere Modelle bevorzugen.


----------



## dreampike (14. April 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Du hast gefragt wer es kennt. Nun, wenn ich es nicht kenne, warum soll ich dann antworten? 

Und wenn keiner antwortet, scheint es nicht so bekannt zu sein. Das hat nix mit mangelnder Begeisterung zu tun!


Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike (14. April 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Was ich von dem BB halte? Ob ein BB was taugt oder nicht, das entscheidet sich vor allem durch die Qualität der Nähte. Die meisten BBs-Crashs werden durch platzende Nähte verursacht, in deren Folge der Schlauch austritt und ebenfalls platzt. Und die Verarbeitung der Nähte scheint mir bei genauer Betrachtung nicht gerade die hochwertigste zu sein. Für mich wäre auch die Konstruktion der Rückenlehne zu windig. Eine aufblasbare Lehne (weich) nur mit einem kleinen Gurt befestigt, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir (1,90, Ü110) das eine feste und bequeme Stütze nach hinten bietet. Auch der aufblasbare Sitz würde mich stören, das ist meist ein ziemliches Gefummele, bis Sitz und Lehne fest genug aufgeblasen sind. Ich finde da festen Schaumstoff wesentlich praktischer und bequemer.
Außerdem ist zwar das Packmaß ungefähr angegeben (na ja), mir fehlt allerdings die Gewichtsangabe.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. April 2016)

dreampike schrieb:


> Was ich von dem BB halte? Ob ein BB was taugt oder nicht, das entscheidet sich vor allem durch die Qualität der Nähte. Die meisten BBs-Crashs werden durch platzende Nähte verursacht, in deren Folge der Schlauch austritt und ebenfalls platzt. Und die Verarbeitung der Nähte scheint mir bei genauer Betrachtung nicht gerade die hochwertigste zu sein. Für mich wäre auch die Konstruktion der Rückenlehne zu windig. Eine aufblasbare Lehne (weich) nur mit einem kleinen Gurt befestigt, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir (1,90, Ü110) das eine feste und bequeme Stütze nach hinten bietet. Auch der aufblasbare Sitz würde mich stören, das ist meist ein ziemliches Gefummele, bis Sitz und Lehne fest genug aufgeblasen sind. Ich finde da festen Schaumstoff wesentlich praktischer und bequemer.
> Außerdem ist zwar das Packmaß ungefähr angegeben (na ja), mir fehlt allerdings die Gewichtsangabe.
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning




Welches Belly hast du und wie sind da die Nähte ?
Ich habe mir mal das Video vom Aufbau des Outcast Lsc angeschaut ,den Schaumstoffsitz dort reinzu bekommen ist nicht ohne


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*



dreampike schrieb:


> Auch der aufblasbare Sitz würde mich stören, das ist meist ein ziemliches Gefummele, bis Sitz und Lehne fest genug aufgeblasen sind.



Deswegen bläst man den Sitz und die Lehne einmal sorgfältig auf und stellts auf die exakt gewünschte Härte ein, und lässt die Luft dran drin. Is zwar n größeres Packmaß, spart aber das nervige Sitzaufpumpen.


----------



## dreampike (14. April 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Hi, 

ich habe ein Creek Company U-Boat, Baujahr 1992. Die Nähte halten immer noch, trotz vieler Einsätze in Süß- und Salzwasser. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir das ODC 420 auch von Creek Company geholt, das ist ebenfalls super verarbeitet. Die Schaumstoffinlets für Sitz und Rückenlehne waren da schon drin, da brauchte ich nichts hineinfummeln. Allerdings nehme ich dennoch fast ausschließlich das U-Boat, ich sitze zwar mit dem Hintern im Wasser und ganz so schnell ist es auch nicht, dafür sitze ich super bequem und kann den ganzen Tag ohne Rückenverspannungen fischen. Zudem wiegt es nicht mal 3kg, so dass ich es prima auf Flugreisen mitnehmen kann.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Ahmet1122 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Hallo erstmal,
bin neu hier und die Anmeldung war Katastrophe. 
Da man aber generell sehr wenig informationen über Bellys bekommt hab ich mich entschlossen mal meine Infos zu verteilen.
So jetzt zum Thema, in meinem Kreise haben wir alle unterschiedliche Bellys. Das Super Fat Cat lcs, das oben genannte, das blaue von royfishers, guidline drifter und das kleine von Hart. Das Geld fürs drifter könnt ihr euch sparen, ist eins zu eins wie das neue von roys fisher. Die Sitze sehr klein und stange sehr srörend, die taschen unvorteilhaft aufgeteilt und somit viele aber nur kleine staumräume. Das alte royfisher hat schlechte sitze aber große, original schaumstoff wurde durch hartschaumplatten vom baumarkt ersetzt. Sitzpositzion wesentlich besser als zu vor. Das hart ist ein absoluter einsteiger und mehr nicht. Das non plus ultra ist natürlich das super fat cat lcs. Große taschen, stauraum hinter der rückenlehne, gummiert unten (sauber machen wesentlich einfacher auch beim alten royfisher), besser ventile und keine fummlerei da diese fest am gewebe sind, sitze sind luftkissen und jetzt kommt aber der unterschied zu den billigen luftkissen. Bei allen anderen bellybooten sind die kissen eine art ballon, das heißt die werden aufgeblasen bekommen aber die Stabilität  (mehr oder weniger) durch das gewebe vom boot wo der Reißverschluss dann zu gemacht wird. Beim sfc sind das echte kissen, diese sind auch außerhalb stabil und werden lediglich reingeschoben. 
Als fazit:
Qualität hat seinen preis auch wenn man es auf anhieb nicht erkennt aber wer nicht zweimal kaufen möchte sollte zum fatcat greifen. Alles andere ist geschmackssache. Ich würde als einsteiger das blaue royfishers empfehlen aber nur wegen der sitz positzion. Das material von dem oben genannten ist allerdings wesentlich besser, zumindest oberhalb da es unten nicht gummiert ist wie das alte modell. Das guidline drifter das als gutes mittelfeld galt ist damit raus. 
Sorry für die Rechtschreibung. 
P.s evtl. mach ich bald mal ein vergleichs video mit allen Bellys die wir haben, eben wegen der geringen information die wir angler drüber finden.


----------



## banzinator (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Hatte mir letzte Woche auch das Fat drifter bestellt. Wenns nächste Woche ankommt berichte ich mal.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Schöne Sache wenn es mal ein Video gibt.

Wie schaut es aus mit einen PVC Belly wie Illex Barooder oder Berkley Ripple ?


----------



## banzinator (3. August 2016)

*AW: Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat*

Moin,

gerade den ersten Test hinter mich gebracht. Montage war ziemlich komisch. Die Schläuche scheinen nicht hundert prozentig zu passen. Funktioniert trotzdem ohne Probleme. Reißverschlüsse sind ganz gut von der Verarbeitung. Die Stange im vorderen Bereich muss ich leider demontieren, meine Beine sind einfach zu lang und die Knie stoßen dagegen. Ansonsten ist die Lage im Wasser echt gut. Trockener Arsch und echt stabil. Habe aber keine Möglichkeit mit anderen Bellys zu vergleichen. Für meine Zwecke wird es wohl genügen.


----------

